# PFF Cookbook, Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

*****DO NOT POST ANYTHING IN THIS THREAD EXCEPT RECIPES*****

Post all your recipes in this thread for entrees


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

*Momma’s and my Sister, Judy’s Chicken & Dumplings…*

In remembrance of my loving Mother.

I wanted some Chicken and Dumplings like Mom made when I was growing up, so I called my Sister and started asking questions.....
It turned out great... I think Mom would have been pleased...

Here is a link to the original post with Photos...
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/moms-chicken-dumplings-655362/






Momma’s and my Sister, Judy’s Chicken & Dumplings…

The Groceries...
1 whole chicken… (wash & cut in half to help stay covered while boiling)

Lawry’s Seasoning salt.

Chicken Bullion cubes (2)

Chicken Broth (2-14.5oz./wt. cans)

Garlic clove (1)

Celery (4 / 5 pcs,)

Onion (1) 

Olive oil (about 1 oz.)

Pillsbury Canned Biscuits. Basic/unflavored (4 cans)

The Tools:

Momma’s 8 quart Revere Ware Pot

Cast Iron frying pan

Wood Spoon

Chopping knife

Cutting board

Large cookie tray.

Large Bowl.

Large Plate.

Strainer type serving spoon.


The Cook… 

Lightly coat chicken with seasoned salt and place in pot along with Chicken Bullion cubes . Fill pot with water up to handles and Place on high heat and bring to a rolling boil uncovered for about two hours.
( adjust heat as necessary to keep mild rolling without raising foam to boil over).

While waiting for the chicken to cook, clean and chop celery and onion and sauté in Cast iron frying pan along with the Garlic Clove and Olive oil until onions are caramelized.
Once cooked, add mixture to the pot along with the cooking chicken.

Once chicken has cooked, remove from pot and place on large cookie tray and allow to cool. 
( I removed all of the remaining contents in bottom of pot with straining spoon and temporarily placed in large bowl to check for any bones that may have escaped and removed the spent Garlic Clove before returning to pot) 
Pour Both cans of Chicken Broth into pot to replace the water that was lost due to Boiling and adjust heat to bring back to a rolling boil. ( I had to add a can of water also to bring level back to original starting point)

While waiting for water to boil, Strip Chicken meat from bones and break up into small pieces and place into the large bowl and set aside…

Open all four cans of biscuits and spread out as many as you can at a time on your cutting board and cut each into three pieces and stack loosely on large plate .
Separate and drop individual pieces into the boiling water until the surface is covered. ( they will swell and look like they will NEVER all fit into pot, but you have to keep the faith and keep going) 
With the strainer spoon, sweep the swollen dough to one side and continue adding dumplings into the space you create with each sweep until All of them are in the pot and then gently keep them moving around to keep them from sticking together until they begin to cook and stop trying to stick together.

Dump the Bowl of chicken meat back into the pot and bring back to a gentle boil while carefully stirring and tumbling the contents of the pot. (keep in mind, you are not trying to blend what is in the pot, you are only trying to mix it and keep it moving while it finishes cooking) 

When you start to wonder when it is done, pick out a dumpling and let it cool enough to taste it. You will know, trust me...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Not a sticky for rubs and marinades, so I will post my steak marinade here if that is ok.

Montreal Seasoning/Espresso Steak marinade/wet rub.

2 tablespoons Olive oil
1 tablespoon Soy sauce
2 teaspoons Montreal Steak Seasoning
1 teaspoon Espresso powder( or any very fine grind coffee )

Mix ingredients together well and rub on both sides of one steak. Place in a covered dish for at least one hour. Longer is better. Then grill to your doneness.:thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Gumbo









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Montana Ranches (Feb 1, 2017)

Super simple and easy crockpot chicken recipe:

Throw 2-3 chicken breasts into a crockpot
Add:

1 can of corn
1 can of black beans
1-2 cups of Salsa

and then just let it cook all day.

Serve over some rice and Dinner is served!


----------

